# Anyone know of any Jam Space in the Caledon/Orangeville area?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone know of any Jam Space in the Caledon/Orangeville/Shelburne area? Basically anything North of Brampton?

We are just trying to find somewhere to jam one night a week.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Bennett (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey 

I have two jam spaces available @ Bovaird/Hwy 10. They are availble for rental per month.

chris (905)782-1654


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. We have temp space for the next couple of months. When we can't use it anymore, I may get in touch.


----------



## ToshMedia (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a recording studio on C-Line (Orangeville's west end) that I'm opening up for jam space as well. 
Best way to get in touch is e-mail.
tosh.media at gmail dot com

I can operate 24/7 - whatever suits your needs.


----------

